# SVS Mid-Year Newsletter



## Geoff Gunnell (Jul 20, 2006)

Just in case you are not on SVS's email list, here's a link to their Mid-Year '08 newsletter:
http://www.svsound.com/Newsletter/2008/SVS_MidYearNewsletter08.pdf


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm curious as to how the voicing has changed on the MTS/MBS line. It looks like they may have increased the treble output to be more in line with the more forward top end that seems to be pretty popular with speaker manufacturers these days.

JCD


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

That Audyssey sounds impressive. I wonder if it will only EQ the sub or work on the rest of the system as well. Any ball park on price:spend:?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Tonto said:


> That Audyssey sounds impressive. I wonder if it will only EQ the sub or work on the rest of the system as well. Any ball park on price:spend:?


Sub(s) only.


----------

